# Unter KDE Audio-CD Zugriff

## alex00

Hallo habe folgendes Problem:

Unter KDE (3.3.0) funktioniert bei mir den Zugriff auf Audio-CD'S nicht so richtig, und zwar wenn ich im Konqueror auf "KDE-Dienste" (linke Leiste) gehe und dann auf "Audio-CD-Browser" kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

Protokoll wird nicht unterstützt: audiocd

Der selbe Effekt ist wen ich unter KAudioCreator eine AudioCD grabben will. Fehlermeldung:

Klaunche meldet: Unbekanntes Protokoll

"audiocd" läßt sich nicht starten.

Danke für jede Hilfe

Alex

----------

## AbsturZ

da musste wohl kdemultimedia neu mit cdparanoia in den use-variablen kompilieren.

----------

## alex00

kann ich das generelll in die use variable reingeben oder darf ich das nur für kdemultimedia machen.

alex

----------

## alex00

habe jetzt mal die verfügbaren use-flags mit:

less /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc

ausgegeben. und da gibt es keinen für cdparanoia....

wie soll ich das nun machen?

alex

----------

## AbsturZ

erstmal nachschauen was du drauf hast:

```
emerge -pvt kdemultimedia

gibt bei mir:

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.0  +alsa +arts +audiofile +cdparanoia -debug +encode -flac +oggvorbis -speex +xine -xinerama
```

und wenn dir use-variablen fehlen:

```
echo "kde-base/kdemultimedia $USE-Variablen" >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge kdemultimedia
```

----------

## mrsteven

Einfach rein in die make.conf und in die USE-Variable cdparanoia aufnehmen.

Mit "emerge -pv kdemultimedia" siehst du dann, dass das stimmt.

----------

## Earthwings

```
$ grep cdparanoia /usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc

kde-base/kdemultimedia:cdparanoia - Enables build support for the cdparanoia package

media-video/mplayer:cdparanoia - Enables cdparanoia support
```

Kannst auch euse aus gentoolkit benutzten:

```
$ euse -i cdparanoia
```

@Absturz: Die Syntax für package.use ist "<package> <useflags>"

----------

## alex00

Folgende Ausgabe bekomme ich:

----------------------

bash-2.05b$ emerge -pv kdemultimedia

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.0  +alsa +arts -audiofile -cdparanoia -debug -debug +encode -flac +oggvorbis -speex -xine  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

------------------------

Heißt das -cdparanoia nun dass es nicht mir diesem Use-Flag compiliert wurde, oder?

Alex

ps. Danke für eure Hilfe

----------

## Aldo

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Folgende Ausgabe bekomme ich:
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> bash-2.05b$ emerge -pv kdemultimedia
> ...

 

Das heißt, das es ohne cdparanoia kompiliert WIRD, weil das USE-Flag nicht in der make.conf steht.

----------

## ThorSG1

bei mir funktioniert der Audio-CD-BROWSER auch noch nicht, habe aber alles emerged und die flag auch gesetzt:

pathfinder thor # emerge -pvt kdemultimedia

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.1 [3.3.0] +alsa* +arts -audiofile +cdparanoia* -debug +encode -flac +oggvorbis -speex -xine -xinerama 5,237 kB

[ebuild     U ]  kde-base/kdebase-3.3.1-r2 [3.3.0] +arts +cups -debug -java +ldap +opengl +pam +samba* +ssl -xinerama 19,439 kB

[ebuild     U ]  kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.1-r2 [3.3.0] +alsa* +arts +cups -debug -doc -ipv6 -kerberos +ldap +ssl +tiff* -xinerama 15,208 kB

[ebuild     U ]   kde-base/arts-1.3.1 [1.3.0] +alsa* +arts -artswrappersuid -debug +esd -jack +mad +oggvorbis -xinerama 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 39,885 kB

mfg ThorSG1  :Idea: 

----------

## Carlo

+audiofile

----------

## Earthwings

 *ThorSG1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.1 [3.3.0] +alsa* +arts -audiofile +cdparanoia* -debug 
> ...

 

Das * bedeutet, das es ohne die so markierten Flags kompiliert wurde.

```

emerge kdemultimedia
```

----------

## ThorSG1

das heißt i muss jetzt 

nano -w /etc/make.conf

USE="X -gtk -gnome qt kde dvd cdr cdparanoia audiofile"

und dann nochmal emerge kdemultimedia

oder geht das anders

bitte wenn ja melden 

dauert nämlich lang

PII 350 MHZ

128MB RAM

ISDN

fehler wären da nit so toll 

 :Razz: 

mfg ThorSG1  :Question: 

----------

## Earthwings

Ja, genau so.

----------

## ThorSG1

fehler bei emerge kdemultimedia (gg nach ca.20h (350MHZ)  :Sad:  )

libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/libmusicbrainz.la'

make[3]: *** [juk] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdemultimedia-3.3.1/work/kdemultimedia-3.3.1/juk'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdemultimedia-3.3.1/work/kdemultimedia-3.3.1/juk'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdemultimedia-3.3.1/work/kdemultimedia-3.3.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

aber danach 

pathfinder root # emerge -p kdemultimedia -av

>>> --pretend disables --ask... removing --ask from options.

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.1 [3.3.0] +alsa* +arts +audiofile* +cdparanoia* -debug +encode -flac +oggvorbis -speex -xine -xinerama 0 kB

was soll ich jetzt machen?

mfg ThorSG1

----------

## Carlo

Was wirft ls -l /usr/lib/libmusicbrainz* denn aus?

----------

## ThorSG1

das gibt es bei mir noch gar nicht  :Sad: 

mfg ThorSG1

----------

## Carlo

Müßte es eigentlich. Die Abhängigkeiten sind jedenfalls korrekt.  :Arrow:  emerge musicbrainz tunepimp -pv

----------

## ThorSG1

dann muss ich das also noch emergen:

pathfinder root # emerge musicbrainz tunepimp -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/musicbrainz-2.1.1  515 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/tunepimp-0.3.0  -flac +mad +oggvorbis +readline 512 kB

Total size of downloads: 1,028 kB

emerge musicbrainz

mfg ThorSG1

----------

## Carlo

Mach mal lieber beides. Die Abhängigkeit im tunepimp Ebuild ist nicht optional und das wird schon seinen Grund haben. Und ein revdep-rebuild Waschgang wird auch nicht schneller sein

----------

## ThorSG1

ich habe jetzt beides emerged:

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/musicbrainz-2.1.1  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/tunepimp-0.3.0  -flac +mad +oggvorbis +readline 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

was soll ich als nächstes machen?

mfg ThorSG1

Danke  :Idea: 

----------

